# Intel Centrino 6300 and packet injection

## Negated Void

Hello,

I've got an Intel Centrino 6300 and the wireless works great with the latest kernel, the iwlagn driver, NetworkManager, and the iwl6000-ucode firmware installed.

However, if I try to use packet injection, I get the common "wlan0 is on channel -1 but the ap uses channel 11" (or mon0, or some other channel).

I understand there's a patch to fix this, but i'm not sure the best way to go about doing so on Gentoo. Any suggestions?

Thanks!

----------

